# I dial AOL an error pops up saying The Computer's modem is being blocked from connect



## Khalidirfan (Dec 23, 2005)

I dial AOL an error pops up saying The Computer's modem is being blocked from connecting (Error: 77-RFJT)
Any suggations??


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Several things this couldd be.
Do you have SP2?
Do you have a firewall program?
what version of the AOL software are you using?


----------



## Khalidirfan (Dec 23, 2005)

Do you have SP2?.....yes
Do you have a firewall program?.....Norton
what version of the AOL software are you using?....9.0


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

It sounds like Norton may be blocking the AOL, thinking it could be a spyware dialer. Try going into Norton firewall settings and see if you can list AOL as a 'trusted' or 'safe' program.


----------



## Khalidirfan (Dec 23, 2005)

I disabled Norton but it is still giving me the same issue


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Do you have the Service Pack 2 Windows firewall running also? It may be blocking it at that firewall.


----------



## KE Custom PC (Aug 9, 2006)

*Aol error - 77-RFJT*

I just came across a customers pc with this error and the same symtoms as described by others ...... i.e. after signing on ... if you sign off you have to reboot to sign back in ....... first of all it's not a problem with norton , symantec , svc pk 2 , or a firewall issue .... if it was you would never have been able to sign on initially .......... after troubleshooting the customers pc and for sakes sake disabling the firewall and norton / symantec latest version , i substituted her modem with one identical pulled from a used pc tower prior to disposal .... it resulted in the same problem and error message .... however since it was a used and similarly aged modem i could not definitely conclude that the problem didn't reside in the modems ..... so i next installed a brand new modem ...... and the problem was resolved ..... apparently her modem and the similar used modem was beginning to fail in some aspect .... the new replacement modem used is .... AOPEN FM56-SVV and is available at www.newegg.com ........ submitted by


----------



## PearlDrummer (Sep 14, 2006)

*Maybe I'm not too late...*

Before you go out and buy a new modem, try checking your COM port. That was my problem.

I had this problem just yesterday after installing a new modem. I too have the horrible inconvenience of being stuck with dial-up, and my parents pay for AOL (note : I live with my parents, but I'm 20 years old with a fair amount of computer knowledge only staying here while I'm in college...not some young kid who doesn't know what he's talking about...just wanted to make that clear :grin: )

ON TO THE PROBLEM

**Instructions based on WINDOWS XP SP2**

What you need to do is 1. Uninstall/Reinstall the Modem Driver 2. Delete Your Dial-up Location(s) 3. Create New Dial-up Locations

Step-by-Step
1. Uninstall/Reinstall the Modem Driver
a. From device manager, expand "Modems".
b. Right click on your modem (mine is a Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem---for those that are wondering) and click Properties.
c. Open the Driver tab.
d. Click uninstall. follow prompts.
e. Reinstall the driver via disc/internet download/etc...
f. From your modem's Properties, select the Advanced tab.
g. Click Advanced Port Settings.
h. In the bottom left, select a port that is not in use (a port is set by default upon installation, but I prefer to select the lowest number that is not in use...mine is at COM2) and remember that COM port.

2. Delete Your Dial-up Locations
a. Go to start > All Programs > America Online > AOL System Information.
b. Open the Connectivity tab.
c. Click Reset Locations. Follow Prompts.

3. Create New Dial-up Locations
a. From the Connectivity tab of AOL System Information, click Create New Dial-up Locations.
b. Click Advanced Settings in the bottom left, and select the Modems tab.
c. Click Find Modem to automatically detect your modem. If it doesn't detect your modem, click Add to select your modem manually. Make sure you set the COM port to the one designated for your modem.
d. Click OK. Click Close.
e. To the left, Click Add under Dial-up Locations.
f. Follow the prompts and insert your information.

That should take care of it. Connect as you normally would and enjoy.

If this helps anyone, please email me at [email protected] and let me know.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------

